# just a rant i need to get out of my system haha



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

gun control and anti hunting people just get under my skin, trying to take away my right becasue they dont like it? so the can sleep comfortably in there cozy lil beds, in there perfect lil dream world where no animals are harmed and superman will come and save them from the serial killer or burgler........hahaha :lol: get real you liberal knuckel heads. if someone breaks in to kill you, or rob you its to late.

even the small city(7000 people) i live in, it takes a average of 5 minutes for a cop to respond to the scene. if you live outside of town, tack on more time. 
dont get me wrong, i dont have anything against the cops, but they cant be everywhere at once and protect everyone from everything like some people like to believe.

i own guns to hunt with and target shoot. but i also belive i have the right to defend myself, my family/friends and my property if the need arises from any threat, wether it be a rabid skund or a preditor of the 2 legged kind........ :sniper:!!! if you dissagree....oh well, just keep living in your perfect world and quit trying to take my rights!

oh and one more thing.......i dont give a faq if your offended


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

probably a little harsh....

i agree with you to an extent and its ok to speak your mind but some of the things you said you just lowered yourself to their level. Thats not a good way to change their minds by saying you dont give a "faq" what they think. And im guessing they dont give a "faq" what you think either....


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Beaverskins, I agree with you 100% There would be a lot less crime if people thought there was a loaded 12 gauge behind every front door!

I do think we need some people that can talk the talk and be smooth and PC, but the rest of us just need to speak up!!!


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

yes i probably was a lil harsh. but i was venting a lil and sometimes that will happen haha and sometimes thats what it takes to get through to some of the rubbernecks that like to think they control the world haha


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

agreed :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We need both types of people. We need people who are calm and reasoning, and we need people who express themselves passionately. The problem is we have many politicians who are a little thick in the head and don't get the message. We have others that think if we are all calm they can shove anything down our throat. The calm people will be appealing to those who are calm, collected, and respond to quiet reason. Others who need a little more stimulus will respond to the passion displayed by people who show their emotions. 
Best wishes to all of you who express your opinions however you choose to do it. :thumb:


----------

